
Using Zig to provide stack traces on kernel panic on bare metal (2018) - brianush1
https://andrewkelley.me/post/zig-stack-traces-kernel-panic-bare-bones-os.html
======
deckarep
Ok, is it just me or is Andrew Kelley a one-person, prodigy coding machine?
I’ve been following Zig’s development for a few years now and the technical
wizardry he’s gone through to develop a powerful, innovative language that is
self hosted, challenges all the new systems languages out there, compiles C
and supports magical cross compilation is just mind blowing to me.

Thanks Andrew for pushing the boundaries and rethinking what can be possible
with modern tooling.

I highly recommend people to watch his live streams. Excellent stuff.

~~~
CyberDildonics
> Thanks Andrew for pushing the boundaries and rethinking what can be possible
> with modern tooling.

Zig fails if you have carriage returns or tabs in your source

~~~
idle_zealot
Is that a bug or a feature?

~~~
rstat1
Depends on which side of the "tab vs spaces" debate you're on I'd think

(I'd personally consider it a bug to not be able to handle both)

------
tibbydudeza
I once helped an engineer to bring up a custom board running an AMD 286 ... it
had a strip of LED's which our boot loader would trigger at various points
while it initialized the various bits.

No LED meant it was time to bring out the oscilloscope.

------
wavesquid
Needs [2018]

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18603632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18603632)

